# New Ota On Verizon Support



## tcdroider9999 (Jul 14, 2011)

Don't see this up anywhere yet, but just checked Verizon Device Support and they are listing the new OTA 2.11.605.5 on the page. Must be close to official release now.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Dang that was fast! lmao

http://support.verizonwireless.com/pdf/system_update/thunderbolt.pdf


----------



## dirtyfingers (Jun 7, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Dang that was fast! lmao
> 
> http://support.verizonwireless.com/pdf/system_update/thunderbolt.pdf


Yeah... Super Fast!


----------



## skruff77 (Jul 19, 2011)

I was able to start to download it but then it got pulled.









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

